# Can they do this



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Basically we've switched gas suppliers from n power to someone without a standing charge

But we get a bill today for almost 18 quid

Thing is though, we've used no gas for 4-5 years, can they make us pay a standing charge for something we don't use?

I'm not paying it but I was just wondering if they could take us to court or anything for it?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes they can make you pay a standing charge as it is all connected up to your place. It's your choice not too use it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Ah sod it, they ain't getting a penny for soemething we don't use!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Basically we've switched gas suppliers from n power to someone without a standing charge
> 
> But we get a bill today for almost 18 quid
> 
> ...


If you use it or not, they are supplying a service to you, so there will be charges...they ain't doing it out of the goodness of their heart...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Ah sod it, they ain't getting a penny for soemething we don't use!


But its connected to your place which means you will pay for the maintenance and upkeep of the pipes that supply your gas i would of thought...


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have just had a letter from eon suggesting I top up my gas weekly as even if I don't use it there will be a standing charge so I will end up owing them.
Eighteen pound is nothing really as they said I could end owing up £43.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> But its connected to your place which means you will pay for the maintenance and upkeep of the pipes that supply your gas i would of thought...


What if we don't want gas?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Then you have the supply disconnected. Simples.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Firedog said:


> Then you have the supply disconnected. Simples.


I heard you can't do that in a block of flats?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I'm not paying it but I was just wondering if they could take us to court or anything for it?


They could but they won't for £18. They don't need to to screw up your life. It will show on your credit file as an outstanding debt and then when you don't pay it will show as a default. From the date they register the default it will be on there for 6 years even if you do eventually pay.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

havoc said:


> They could but they won't for £18. They don't need to to screw up your life. It will show on your credit file as an outstanding debt and then when you don't pay it will show as a default. From the date they register the default it will be on there for 6 years even if you do eventually pay.


Oh ok, that's ok then


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Oh ok, that's ok then


Lets all take that stance eh..


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> Lets all take that stance eh..


Of course, why should anyone pay for something they don't use


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Basically we've switched gas suppliers from n power to someone without a standing charge
> 
> But we get a bill today for almost 18 quid
> 
> ...


I do get where you are coming from on this, especially as you mentioned before that your incoming pipe has been capped due to you not using it.

I think part of your problem is down to being in a flat where the supply pipes to the building are shared.

HOWEVER...... If you did have a gas supply and didn't pay..... They would cut you off and not give you any until you paid the outstanding charge. So, by default, if you don't pay they will cut off the supply you don't get..... 

It does seem very unfair to suddenly have to pay for something you absolutely don't and will not use.

If you had a BT line to your house, but didn't have or want a landline phone, you would not pay a charge as you would be switched off at source.

It might be worth a visit to your local CAB for advice.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Of course, why should anyone pay for something they don't use


Well I don't use the public toilets, so I shall deduct a few quid from my council tax


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Of course, why should anyone pay for something they don't use


Because they are providing the service and have to maintain all the pipes etc connected to your home. Just because you choose not to use it, doesn't mean they can stop maintaining the pipes!

I might choose not to watch TV for a month, or not drive my car for 2 months - doesn't mean I get a refund for the TV licence or my road tax!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> I do get where you are coming from on this, especially as you mentioned before that your incoming pipe has been capped due to you not using it.
> 
> I think part of your problem is down to being in a flat where the supply pipes to the building are shared.
> 
> ...


Yeah thanks I think we will do that


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

But you could use it if you wanted to the service is there same as a phone landline you pay rental even if you never used the phone.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Because they are providing the service and have to maintain all the pipes etc connected to your home. Just because you choose not to use it, doesn't mean they can stop maintaining the pipes!
> 
> I might choose not to watch TV for a month, or not drive my car for 2 months - doesn't mean I get a refund for the TV licence or my road tax!


We are choosing never to use gas again


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> But you could use it if you wanted to the service is there same as a phone landline you pay rental even if you never used the phone.


Not technically correct Sue. BT can 'kill' a telephone line at the local exchange so if you plugged a phone into the socket, there would be nothing there and you could not make a phone call.

You need to pay them a fee to re-activate the line but you do not pay them for the time the line is dead even though it is still connected to your house.

For once, and probably the only time, I do agree with the OP. Until the billing system was changed, she never had to pay for something she didn't use. Now she does. There is a difference between CHOOSING not to drive the car or watch the tv you have chosen to purchase than being charged for something you quite categorically do not want to have. That is like saying we are going to charge you a % of the road tax fee because, even though you cannot drive or have a car, the road goes past your front door and we need to maintain it.

I think the energy companies are trying to pull a fast one on this issue which is why I suggested a CAB trip to carify your rights. Failing that, take it to Watchdog on BBC1. After all, OP, you cannot be the only household now in this position.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Not technically correct Sue. BT can 'kill' a telephone line at the local exchange so if you plugged a phone into the socket, there would be nothing there and you could not make a phone call.
> 
> You need to pay them a fee to re-activate the line but you do not pay them for the time the line is dead even though it is still connected to your house.
> 
> ...


I see your point I did'nt realize it was capped off so OP cant use it just thought,just thought it was there choice not to but could if they wanted.:001_smile:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

We cut it off at our end (well my OH did)


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just had a thought TTB - do you have a gas meter for your property? Just wondering as you say the pipe is capped.....

If you don't have a gas meter, then I really fail to see how they can charge you a fee.

If you DO have a meter, then it may be worth asking for it to be removed unless you rent the property.

If you rent the property, then ask your landlord about him paying the standing charge as you are not in a position to take the meter out.

If he refuses, then you need to discuss the position with the CAB.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We are choosing never to use gas again


Could you use it if you wanted to? - I think thats what I am trying getting at.

If its there and all you need to do is connect a coooker (for instance) and you have a gas supply then yes, I do understand them making a service charge because the service is being provided.

If there is no physical way for you to connect up an appliance to use the gas, then I do see your point.

If there is _no way_ for you to use the service, then you shouldn't be charged a service charge. If the service is provided and you just _choose_ not to use it, thats entirely different.

Does that make more sense? :crazy:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We cut it off at our end (well my OH did)


Blimey your not supposed to mess about with itso as far as there concerned its still connected:001_smile:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We cut it off at our end (well my OH did)


Is your OH a qualified gas technician? Do you have a certificate confirming that the supply has been properly capped off and that there is no gas supply to your property?

If this specialised job has not been carried out by a trained gas supplier, with proper paperwork, then the gas companies will not accept your claim and believe you can turn the supply back on at will.

When you said the supply pipe had been capped I took it that this had been done on an official level.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

It's not different though, whatever way you look at it we are being charged for something we do no and never will use

We live in a council rented place and we have a meter moggy


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We cut it off at our end (well my OH did)


Is that even safe or legal? If it wasn't done properly you could be putting everyone in your block at risk surely


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Is that even safe or legal? If it wasn't done properly you could be putting everyone in your block at risk surely


Well it's been done so there ya go

He flicked a switch or something


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It's not different though, whatever way you look at it we are being charged for something we do no and never will use
> 
> We live in a council rented place and we have a meter moggy


Well it's quite simple - ask the gas supplier to either remove the meter or get THEM to come and cap it on an OFFICIAL level.

As far as they are concerned, you have an active gas connection which they will charge you for.

If you had a live phone line, BT would charge you a monthly rental fee. As soon as you tell them to switch it off, they won't charge. But if you don't TELL THEM to switch it off, the charge will continue.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Well it's been done so there ya go
> 
> He flicked a switch or something


So he just knocked it off at the meter? Christ I had an image of him with a saw


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Well it's quite simple - ask the gas supplier to either remove the meter or get THEM to come and cap it on an OFFICIAL level.
> 
> As far as they are concerned, you have an active gas connection which they will charge you for.
> 
> If you had a live phone line, BT would charge you a monthly rental fee. As soon as you tell them to switch it off, they won't charge. But if you don't TELL THEM to switch it off, the charge will continue.


They know we have switched it off

Doesn't it cost to remove the meter?

We aren't with n power now anyway


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Well it's been done so there ya go
> 
> He flicked a switch or something


You really DO have a talent for winding folk up don't you..... 

If your OH 'flicked a switch or something' to turn it off he can just as easily 'flick a switch or something' to switch it back on again.

Instead of getting ar$ey over this issue, why don't you just call your current energy supplier to come out and cap the pipework on an official level and there will be no standing charges.

Talk about making life difficult for yourself....... 

.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

you will prob end up being took to court over the £18 then the costs will soon be much higher if they have to go down that route.You cant win.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

So...if the gas pipe going into your flat was leaking , would you expect them to fix it ?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> You really DO have a talent for winding folk up don't you.....
> 
> If your OH 'flicked a switch or something' to turn it off he can just as easily 'flick a switch or something' to switch it back on again.
> 
> ...


Our current supplier don't charge a standing charge


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> They know we have switched it off
> 
> Doesn't it cost to remove the meter?
> 
> We aren't with n power now anyway


But it doesnt matter if _you _have switched it off. You could just switch it back on any time you liked.

Like if you have a phone, you can unplug it, but plug it back in again at anytime.

So therefore they are still providing a service, whether you _choose_ to use it or not.

You need to get the gas company to cap the gas supply, and then they are _not _providing the service, and therefore cannot charge you for it.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> They know we have switched it off
> 
> Doesn't it cost to remove the meter?
> 
> We aren't with n power now anyway


It needs to be done by a recognised, qualified gas engineer if you want *any* energy company to acknowledge your claim that you do not have a gas supply.

It may have been ok to just flick a switch in the past but, with the recent changes in billing systems, you now need to take proper action to avoid these charges.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> But it doesnt matter if _you _have switched it off. You could just switch it back on any time you liked.
> 
> Like if you have a phone, you can unplug it, but plug it back in again at anytime.
> 
> ...


Our new company do not charge a standing charge


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Our current supplier don't charge a standing charge


So what are you bitchin' about and what is the point of this thread??????


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> But it doesnt matter if _you _have switched it off. You could just switch it back on any time you liked.
> 
> Like if you have a phone, you can unplug it, but plug it back in again at anytime.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an outstanding bill to me if they are with another company now what do you think?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

havoc said:


> They could but they won't for £18. *They don't need to to screw up your life. It will show on your credit file as an outstanding debt and then when you don't pay it will show as a default.* From the date they register the default it will be on there for 6 years even if you do eventually pay.


That is seriously scary . . .


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> So what are you bitchin' about and what is the point of this thread??????


Because her old supplier wants 18 quid off her :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> You really DO have a talent for winding folk up don't you.....
> 
> If your OH 'flicked a switch or something' to turn it off he can just as easily 'flick a switch or something' to switch it back on again.
> 
> ...


Do ya know what mogs, in this wondrous day of world wide Webby thingy magigeee you can email your supplier and communicate that way.

I'm with edf for both gas and electric tink and because I'm disabled, every so often I get a rebate. When I topped up my gas meter yesterday with £10, edf gave me another £70 on top...that will last me ages. I communicate with them by email, its much easier than letter writing or phone calls.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> *Do ya know what mogs, in this wondrous day of world wide Webby thingy magigeee you can email your supplier and communicate that way.*
> 
> I'm with edf for both gas and electric tink and because I'm disabled, every so often I get a rebate. When I topped up my gas meter yesterday with £10, edf gave me another £70 on top...that will last me ages. I communicate with them by email, its much easier than letter writing or phone calls.


Yeah...... I'm beginning to think someone was after an attention buzz.... After all it's been a few days since she had one.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Sounds like an outstanding bill to me if they are with another company now what do you think?


How can it be an outstanding bill when we haven't used it for years?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> How can it be an outstanding bill when we haven't used it for years?


You have still had their meter in your property whether you used it or not. You have been billed for that privilege. Its outstanding because you haven't paid it.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> How can it be an outstanding bill when we haven't used it for years?


You must have signed up to it..so stop being a tight arse and pay it


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> You have still had their meter in your property whether you used it or not. You have been billed for that privilege. Its outstanding because you haven't paid it.


We have been billed because its a standing charge

And it's funny when I posted my gas rant thread in march most of you were shocked that we were being charged for something we don't use


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> You must have signed up to it..so stop being a tight arse and pay it


We didn't sign up to a standing charge


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We didn't sign up to a standing charge


Must have ..


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We have been billed because its a standing charge
> 
> And it's funny when I posted my gas rant thread in march most of you were shocked that we were being charged for something we don't use


Actually, most people said the same thing then that they are saying now!

If you have the facility to use the service - WITHOUT needing a gasman to come out to connect you - then you will be expected to pay a standing charge if that is the way your supplier has chosen to bill you!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We didn't sign up to a standing charge


N Power gave plenty of notice of their intention to change their billing system. If you didn't do anything about it - ie. change suppliers - before it came in, then you have no-one but yourself to blame for this charge.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> Must have ..


No

When we joined years ago there was no standing charge

In march this year we got a letter saying they were bringing it a standing charge

We did not sign up for the standing charge


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We have been billed because its a standing charge
> 
> And it's funny when I posted my gas rant thread in march most of you were shocked that we were being charged for something we don't use


Have you communicated with them over this yet? I find if you are reasonable they might actually write the debt off. I have known that to happen as long as you remain civil.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> N Power gave plenty of notice of their intention to change their billing system. If you didn't do anything about it - ie. change suppliers - before it came in, then you have no-one but yourself to blame for this charge.


We did change before they introduced the standing charge, they (n power) dragged their heels


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No
> 
> When we joined years ago there was no standing charge
> 
> ...


Well...you can't have changed over on time .

Do you really want to have a debt against your name for £18 ..or you just not bothered?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Have you communicated with them over this yet? I find if you are reasonable they might actually write the debt off. I have known that to happen as long as you remain civil.


No not yet, my boyfriend is going to ring them tomorrow


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We didn't sign up to a standing charge


fine print


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No
> 
> When we joined years ago there was no standing charge
> 
> ...


The letters came out in January and the standing charge became effective on 1st May.

I'm with N-Power!!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> Well...you can't have changed over on time .
> 
> Do you really want to have a debt against your name for £18 ..or you just not bothered?


I'm not bothered, they ain't getting a penny out of us


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We have been billed because its a standing charge
> 
> And it's funny when I posted my gas rant thread in march most of you were shocked that we were being charged for something we don't use


If anyone was shocked that you were being charged for something you didn't use, it was because you gave the impression that the gas supply had been capped off by the GAS COMPANY, not by you or your OH flicking a switch!

If the *service* is being provided, you pay a *service charge* - the clue is in the name.

Just because you choose _not_ to use the service doesn't matter - the service is there if you _should_ wish to use it.

Do you understand?


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

As far as the gas supplier is concerned they were providing a service, whether you used it or not makes no difference to them. Wrong move to have your OH cut it off, if you wanted to avoid the charges then you should have got them to do it officially. 

In future do things properly or pay the price, in this case £18


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> The letters came out in January and the standing charge became effective on 1st May.
> 
> I'm with N-Power!!!


We got our letter in march

The back end of march


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Have you communicated with them over this yet? *I find if you are reasonable* they might actually write the debt off.* I have known that to happen as long as you remain civil*.


Have you forgotten who the OP is?????


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Who are you with now then i thought they'd all brought in standing charges


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm not bothered, they ain't getting a penny out of us


I somehow expected you to say that 

Everyone owes me...I owe nothing ...........................


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

suewhite said:


> Who are you with now then i thought they'd all brought in standing charges


With ebico now


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm not bothered, they ain't getting a penny out of us


Welcome to the 21st century attitude towards debts. Whatever happened to the pride of never owing a penny and having a good credit rating?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We got our letter in march
> 
> The back end of march


Of course YOU would get yours at a different time from EVERYONE else. How silly of me to forget how everyone is always out to get you and make your life difficult.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Of course YOU would get yours at a different time from EVERYONE else. How silly of me to forget how everyone is always out to get you and make your life difficult.


:lol: :lol: that made me chuckle :lol: :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Welcome to the 21st century attitude towards debts. Whatever happened to the pride of never owing a penny and having a good credit rating?


I don't need a good credit rating



MoggyBaby said:


> Of course YOU would get yours at a different time from EVERYONE else. How silly of me to forget how everyone is always out to get you and make your life difficult.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't need a good credit rating


Do you pay your water rates?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Your thread was titled "Can they do this" well I would say yes they can,I would be paying it and that would be the finish of it.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't need a good credit rating


God ... What a way to live your life... There's givers and takers in this society ...you my dear are the latter..and it's not something to be proud of


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Of course YOU would get yours at a different time from EVERYONE else. How silly of me to forget how everyone is always out to get you and make your life difficult.


Maybe hers was delivered second class, I hear they're still using pigeons.

Or is it flying pigs?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> God ... What a way to live your life... There's givers and takers in this society ...you my dear are the latter..and it's not something to be proud of


baby bump kicks to that :lol: must mean here here!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

be grateful you can have mains gas. it costs us a blinking fortune for calor gas  i'd happily pay an £18 standing charge if it meant they'd hook us up.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Do you pay your water rates?


Yes



tattoogirl73 said:


> be grateful you can have mains gas. it costs us a blinking fortune for calor gas  i'd happily pay an £18 standing charge if it meant they'd hook us up.


You are happy to pay for something you don't use, fair enough


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Well it's been done so there ya go
> 
> He flicked a switch or something


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


>


Not a troll


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yes
> 
> You are happy to pay for something you don't use, fair enough


So you go outside in the rain and collect all the rainwater that runs down your guttering?....cos you pay for that to run into the sewers , out of your water bill.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

is there really any point in replying? before tink even wrote the thread she decided she wasnt going to pay the money no matter what anyone said, even if it is 100% right. 
but when in a years time you get a letter through the door summoning you to court for not paying your outstanding charge of £18 dont expect sympathy from anyone on here when you write the thread complaining about it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> So you go outside in the rain and collect all the rainwater that runs down your guttering?....cos you pay for that to run into the sewers , out of your water bill.


Eh?

No we do not collect the rainwater....... How on earth would we divide it between all the flats!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

CRL said:


> in a years time you get a letter through the door summoning you to court for not paying your outstanding charge of £18


Won't be £18 then will it...and then the bayliffs charges on top...


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I don't need a good credit rating


As long as you don't and you won't for about the next 6 years or so then there's no need to worry. If you may want a mortgage or a bank account or to go into privately rented accommodation or even a job then it could be a concern. Many employers now run credit checks as part of the recruiting process. In fact there's very little you do nowadays that doesn't involve credit checks.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

havoc said:


> As long as you don't and you won't for about the next 6 years or so then there's no need to worry. If you may want a mortgage or a bank account or to go into privately rented accommodation or even a job then it could be a concern. Many employers now run credit checks as part of the recruiting process. In fact there's very little you do nowadays that doesn't involve credit checks.


Will never have a mortgage, already have a bank account

And I'm disabled so will never work in out of the house job


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Of course, why should anyone pay for something they don't use


but you did, you have had a service from them and they want paying for the service not the gas.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> but you did, you have had a service from them and they want paying for the service not the gas.


No I had no service off them

If someone has a socket for a TV aerial but no TV they do not get charged a licence just "because they might use a TV"


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No I had no service off them
> 
> If someone has a socket for a TV aerial but no TV they do not get charged a licence just "because they might use a TV"


but everyone has to pay it, so what makes you think you shouldn't its apart of life just pay the £18


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No I had no service off them
> 
> If someone has a socket for a TV aerial but no TV they do not get charged a licence just "because they might use a TV"


Worst comeback ever...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

What part of 'you are paying for the gas supply to your home' do you not understand?

You can put in a TV aerial socket yourself - you cant put in a gas supply just because you feel you like might like it at some point!

The company has supplied you with the means to use their product. If you dont want to use it *YOU HAVE TO TELL THEM TO TAKE IT AWAY* - or they will charge for supplying it!

They are giving you the means to use their *SERVICE *- hence you being charged a *SERVICE* charge. If you don't want that *SERVICE*, _YOU_ have to ask them to remove it, then you wont get charged for it.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Our new company do not charge a standing charge


Do you/did you have a prepayment meter, TTB? Because your case sounds very much like mine, except the amount they wanted back off me was higher. IIRC they didn't say anything to me whilst I was with them about the standing order charges but slapped me with a substantially higher bill for the standing charges alone once I switched companies. This was about 18 months ago though so seems like they've bucked their ideas up and contact customers since.

I paid it back in instalments - better that than having a court case or default notice.



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We didn't sign up to a standing charge





paddyjulie said:


> Must have ..


Well, tbf - not sticking up for TTB here, but I must have signed up to a standing charge too, and I didn't know anything about it either. Mind, in my case, it could be chalked up as inexperience as they were the first supplier I signed up with after moving into my own place.



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No
> 
> When we joined years ago there was no standing charge
> 
> ...


Do you still have the letters N-Power sent out to you? They'll be dated, so if they didn't send them out til March, it'll help back your case up.

FWIW, for the sake of £18 I'd pay up and be done with it.

Also, for the sake of argument, IF TTB has/had a prepayment meter, the standing charge is SEPARATE to the charge for the gas - you top up the card to pay for the gas, but you get charged extra for the company's inconvenience of having a prepayment meter in. Just in case there's people out there who don't know how a prepayment meter works  

BUT, you have raised an interesting case TTB, because I don't use any gas either - I just need it for the combi boiler. I'll have to contact my supplier to see where I stand as I'm supposed to run down the credit on my meter before topping up - and I haven't used any gas.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> but everyone has to pay it, so what makes you think you shouldn't its apart of life just pay the £18


No I'm not paying it


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> What part of 'you are paying for the gas supply to your home' do you not understand?
> 
> You can put in a TV aerial socket yourself - you cant put in a gas supply just because you feel you like might like it at some point!
> 
> ...


Nope......!!! Still not getting it. :nonod:

Any chance you could put it into PLAIN english instead of all that legal gobblydegook jargon please? 

.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

LinznMilly said:


> Do you/did you have a prepayment meter, TTB? Because your case sounds very much like mine, except the amount they wanted back off me was higher. IIRC they didn't say anything to me whilst I was with them about the standing order charges but slapped me with a substantially higher bill for the standing charges alone once I switched companies. This was about 18 months ago though so seems like they've bucked their ideas up and contact customers since.
> 
> I paid it back in instalments - better that than having a court case or default notice.
> 
> ...


No we don't have a prepayment meter and yep, we have the letters


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

My god, I known some tight arses in my time but bloody hell....10 pages of fuss over £18 which will probably soon have £'sss in costs lobbed onto it....


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No I'm not paying it


So what was the bloody point of this thread asking people 'can they do this?'

If you're not going to pay, and had already decided you were not going to pay it, what exactly were you asking people?

Not that it makes a difference really - the taxpayers will be paying it for you - _and_ whatever fine you get for deciding you are special and dont have to pay service charges for services provided


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No I'm not paying it


well i hope you enjoy paying court costs later, and bailiffs


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> So what was the bloody point of this thread asking people 'can they do this?'
> 
> If you're not going to pay, and had already decided you were not going to pay it, what exactly were you asking people?
> 
> Not that it makes a difference really - the taxpayers will be paying it for you - _and_ whatever fine you get for deciding you are special and dont have to pay service charges for services provided


I'm a tax payer myself 

What services, the privilege of having gas pipes to our home that we don't use 

Should we pay the builders who built the flat for the privilege of having the bricks!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> So what was the bloody point of this thread asking people 'can they do this?'
> 
> If you're not going to pay, and had already decided you were not going to pay it, what exactly were you asking people?
> 
> Not that it makes a difference really - the taxpayers will be paying it for you - _and_ whatever fine you get for deciding you are special and dont have to pay service charges for services provided


this thread is so stupid i agree with everything you have said, maybe one day TinkTinkTinkerbell will grow up.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> this thread is so stupid i agree with everything you have said, maybe one day TinkTinkTinkerbell will grow up.


If you feel this thread is stupid, feel free to stop posting in it :001_smile:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> this thread is so stupid i agree with everything you have said, *maybe one day TinkTinkTinkerbell will grow up*.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I heard you can't do that in a block of flats?


not read the thread yet but when I was in a flat when I first moved in my gas was capped so was basically cut off from the flat, I had to get someone out to uncap it so I could use it, so yes they can cut off your supply and then you would just be left with the electric bill. I would just pay the £18 it's not a lot in the grand scheme of problems not paying it could cause, If you can't afford it all in one go, phone them and they will probably sort out a payment plan for you so it can be paid.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

redroses2106 said:


> not read the thread yet but when I was in a flat when I first moved in my gas was capped so was basically cut off from the flat, I had to get someone out to uncap it so I could use it, so yes they can cut off your supply and then you would just be left with the electric bill.


Thanks, I will bare that in mind in case this new company starts charging


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

redroses2106 said:


> I had to get someone out to uncap it so I could use it


Should of got Tinks o/h around, he can do it with a wave of a wand...flick of the wrist...something like that...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Why cant you ask the new company to just cap the gas supply??

What exactly is the problem with this?


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Should of got Tinks o/h around, he can do it with a wave of a wand...flick of the wrist...something like that...


haha no thanks, I'm not suicidal.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Why cant you ask the new company to just cap the gas supply??
> 
> What exactly is the problem with this?


Why?? ....


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm a tax payer myself


Didn't you put up thread about 'bedroom' tax and how you shouldn't have to pay it as your OH would have nowhere to store/use his weights?

I thought 'bedroom' tax was only charged to people on benefits - not people paying full rent for their property.

Please correct me if I'm wrong or have the wrong person.



> What services, the privilege of having gas pipes to our home that we don't use


The fact you have gas pipes to your home means the *SERVICE *is provided - whether you use it or not the *SERVICE *is there. I don't see what you are failing to understand about this concept. Thats why you are only being charged a SERVICE charge - you are not being charged for using any gas, because you CHOOSE not to use any gas.



> Should we pay the builders who built the flat for the privilege of having the bricks!


If you pay rent, you are already paying for the privilege of having the bricks.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Didn't you put up thread about 'bedroom' tax and how you shouldn't have to pay it as your OH would have nowhere to store/use his weights?
> 
> I thought 'bedroom' tax was only charged to people on benefits - not people paying full rent for their property.
> 
> ...


We get housing benefit yet, we work though, we are self employed


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Why?? ....


Because if you ask them to cap the gas supply they *cant *say they are providing that service, and then they cant charge you a service charge!

I seriously can't see what you are failing to understand


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Because if you ask them to cap the gas supply they *cant *say they are providing that service, and then they cant charge you a service charge!
> 
> I seriously can't see what you are failing to understand


The new company do not charge standing charge


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well thats great!

unfortunately the old company did - and as they were providing that service, you have to pay for it.

If I were you, I would ask the _new_ company to cap the gas supply anyway - then you wont have all this again, if _they_ decide to change thier policies.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Well thats great!
> 
> unfortunately the old company did - and as they were providing that service, you have to pay for it.
> 
> If I were you, I would ask the _new_ company to cap the gas supply anyway - then you wont have all this again, if _they_ decide to change thier policies.


If the change their policy then we will get it capped


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

The gas supply pipes are owned by either National Grid or an Independent Gas Transporter. NG and IGT's charge the gas supplier for maintaining the gas supply pipes to the property. Energy suppliers pass these costs onto customers in the form of standing charge regardless of whether the supply is used or not because they get charged whether or not the gas is used.

In 2007 many of the big energy suppliers stopped charging standing charge on standard meters, they charged a primary rate for the first so many units used (known as a threshold) and a secondary (lower) rate for all additional units after the threshold. 

In the past year the Govt. and Ofgem have decided that suppliers have too many tariffs and price plans which causes confusion for customer. So the Govt. have passed a statute that energy suppliers must simplify tariffs and charge all customer's standing charge and a unit price. No Standing Charge tariffs are now illegal under statute law.

So really the question should be why isn't my energy supplier allowed not to charge me standing charge? Energy suppliers don't make the rules, but rather they have to abide by them.

Pay it or don't pay it...at the end of the day that's up to you. You're the one who has to live with the consequences of your actions.

Peace :cornut:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> If the change their policy then we will get it capped


But it doesnt cost you anything to get it capped - so why wait til they change their policies?

And why didnt you do that when you were with Npower, when you knew they were changing their policies, if you are happy to do it with this new provider?

I do think you just like winding people up.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> But it doesnt cost you anything to get it capped - so why wait til they change their policies?
> 
> And why didnt you do that when you were with Npower, when you knew they were changing their policies, if you are happy to do it with this new provider?
> 
> I do think you just like winding people up.


My OH wanted to change supplier


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wanting to change supplier has nothing to do with getting you gas supply capped by whichever company you are with.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Wanting to change supplier has nothing to do with getting you gas supply capped by whichever company you are with.


He wanted to change supplier rather than get it capped


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Why?

Does he want the option of using the gas supply in the future?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Why?
> 
> Does he want the option of using the gas supply in the future?


Don't know

But we aren't going to be using it


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

So get it capped!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

We will if they charge a standing charge


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jon bda said:


> If you use it or not, they are supplying a service to you, so there will be charges...they ain't doing it out of the goodness of their heart...


Unfortunately they are not a charity. You pay for a phone line even if you don't use it.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Well TTB, I've learned a lot from your thread about my own gas supply, so thanks for starting it, even if you do decide to dig your heels in over £18, end up going to court and paying £18, plus bailiffs, plus court fees. :001_smile:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

LinznMilly said:


> Well TTB, I've learned a lot from your thread about my own gas supply, so thanks for starting it, even if you do decide to dig your heels in over £18, end up going to court and paying £18, plus bailiffs, plus court fees. :001_smile:


I think a trip to CAB will be in order

They did not give us enough time to switch (dens matter if people on here don't believe me, we have proof that we didn't get the letter till the back end of march)


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Because they are providing the service and have to maintain all the pipes etc connected to your home. Just because you choose not to use it, doesn't mean they can stop maintaining the pipes!
> 
> I might choose not to watch TV for a month, or not drive my car for 2 months - doesn't mean I get a refund for the TV licence or my road tax!


You go on holiday for two months, you don't cancel your mortgage, water rates etc, do you?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We cut it off at our end (well my OH did)


Is your OH qualified to work with gas pipes/appliances...CORGI registered? Does the gas company know what you have done?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Calvine said:


> You go on holiday for two months, you don't cancel your mortgage, water rates etc, do you?


But you can cancel your post and your newspapers though.:wink:

13 pages who would have thought.:glare:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Calvine said:


> Unfortunately they are not a charity. You pay for a phone line even if you don't use it.


No you don't.

This is from my post on the first page...



> Not technically correct Sue. BT can 'kill' a telephone line at the local exchange so if you plugged a phone into the socket, there would be nothing there and you could not make a phone call.
> 
> You need to pay them a fee to re-activate the line but you do not pay them for the time the line is dead even though it is still connected to your house.


The only time this would differ would be if you also get your internet connection from your phone line provider as you need one to have internet access.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> No you don't.
> 
> This is from my post on the first page...
> 
> The only time this would differ would be if you also get your internet connection from your phone line provider as you need one to have internet access.


I think what I meant was Mogs,If I had a phone line but did'nt make any calls I would still have to pay the line rental same as if you have a gas supply available (even if OH has switched it off)but dont use any gas you still pay the standing charge.But then again this has sent me :crazy:14 pages laterxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> I think what I meant was Mogs,If I had a phone line but did'nt make any calls I would still have to pay the line rental same as if you have a gas supply available (even if OH has switched it off)but dont use any gas you still pay the standing charge.But then again this has sent me :crazy:14 pages laterxx


Oh absolutely Sue, if the line is live, you pay for it.

I made my first post though when we were all under the illusion that the OP's gas had been officially capped by a recognised gas body and not just a switch flicked by her OH.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

What a waste of a thread. 

Just pay the damn £18, don't have a take out one night and pay what you owe instead. 

If you get billed for service you are getting (regardless of if YOU decide to use it or not) then you pay your bill, that is what a responsible adult does.

I know for a fact my gas and electric charges are too high however I'm using a service so I'm not going to refuse to pay it!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Symptoms of gas poisoning. Ironically very similar to the symptoms of debate with tinktinkerbell....


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

well your guys Gas system is totally different than ours....of course here no one intentionally chooses not to have gas, although I do choose to pay on a budget system so pay the same every month whether I use it or not cause then in winter I don't get huge bills...All our providers have basic charges whether the service is used or not...water, elec, gas, cable, phone as long as its hooked up. We do have a law for during winter months where certain services can not be turned off completely such as gas and elec. And even in summer gas is used as the pilot light is on...


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

The simple solution is, if you dont use gas then have it capped off. Previous tenents of my flat had the gas capped so we dont pay anything - no supplier ergo no supply.

If there is a possibility that you could use gas, then you pay the bill. Simple.

I would risk wrecking my credit rating for the sake of £18


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Hilarious :laugh:

I have no other words to say :lol:


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I must be loosing the plot. Why change your companies if you have no intention of using gas :confused1:


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Etienne said:


> I must be loosing the plot. Why change your companies if you have no intention of using gas :confused1:


No idea. Most contracts have small print saying that the supplier can change there charges terms anytime throughout the period of the contract - and i expect more and more will be bringing in standing charges so it will soon be the norm.

Seems like delaying the inevitable, when you could simply ask them to cease the supply.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Etienne said:


> I must be loosing the plot. Why change your companies if you have no intention of using gas :confused1:


Because company 1 has moved to a standing daily charge but the new one, company 2, is still charging by units of gas used.

Because no units of gas are being used, company 2 is the better, cheaper option as company 1 will still be charging for the gas facility.

Frankly, the OP has chosen to make things as difficult as possible by not taking the simple, straightforward step of just asking her suppliers (either of them) to come out and officially cap the incoming pipe which would prevent any kind of charges regardless of supplier.

But then some folks just live for the drama..................... 

.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Page 15 will she or wont she pay the standing charge tune in tonight for the next exciting episode:001_tt1::Yawn:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It's an attitude which could cost the OP (or her boyfriend) dear. Just about everything you do these days involves a check of your credit record, even if you aren't going to use credit. For example, it's the first thing insurers look at reasoning that good credit risks are also likely to be good insurable risks. It affects everything, if you aren't refused it will affect the rates you pay. Those of you who do have two brain cells to create a spark of sense realise £18 is cheap compared with the increased costs on all sorts of things over the next few years. If you were offered the chance to buy into a special deal for £18 which would result in a substantial cut in the cost of your car insurance you'd jump at it wouldn't you?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

havoc said:


> It's an attitude which could cost the OP (or her boyfriend) dear. Just about everything you do these days involves a check of your credit record, even if you aren't going to use credit. For example, it's the first thing insurers look at reasoning that good credit risks are also likely to be good insurable risks. It affects everything, if you aren't refused it will affect the rates you pay. Those of you who do have two brain cells to create a spark of sense realise £18 is cheap compared with the increased costs on all sorts of things over the next few years. If you were offered the chance to buy into a special deal for £18 which would result in a substantial cut in the cost of your car insurance you'd jump at it wouldn't you?


Oh typical Havoc...... Muddy the waters by applying sensible, reasonable logic why don't ya!!!!!! 

Don't you realise that doing this goes against everything the OP believes in!!!

Surely you must know by now that if there is a difficult way of doing something the OP will be sure to find it.

:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

See this will never get resolved - you can't use crayons on an internet forum....


:frown2: 

It would be a waste of time reading and replying if it weren't so hilarious. 
It's a bit of an education in all honesty - how people's minds (don't) work - nowt as queer as folk....


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Oh typical Havoc...... Muddy the waters by applying sensible, reasonable logic why don't ya!!!!!!


I know, I know. It's like ruining good gossip with the truth - completely unreasonable


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

havoc said:


> I know, I know. It's like ruining good gossip with the truth - *completely unreasonable*


Nah, not at all. Good old logic or banging your head up a brick wall? I know which one I'd go for 

TTB - we could have a whip round for you


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> Nah, not at all. Good old logic or banging your head up a brick wall? I know which one I'd go for
> 
> *TTB - we could have a whip round for you *


Good idea.... I'll even start it off.............

I've had a rummage down the back of the sofa and found this. I'm happy to chuck it in the bunnet for you. 










.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Gosh what a popular thread :lol: :lol:


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Basically we've switched gas suppliers from n power to someone without a standing charge
> 
> But we get a bill today for almost 18 quid
> 
> ...


I haven't read this entire thread, but if you didn't want to pay it, then you should have had the supply disconnected or not signed up with a gas supplier with a standing charge. You agreed to this when choosing that supplier.
N power will chase this payment and send debt collecting letters, followed by a bailiff if you still don't pay. 
I suggest that you just pay the bill.


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

If i was you I would just pay it. 

Regardless of credit scores etc, take it from someone who knows getting letters and phone calls asking for money is not a nice experience. I actually have a slight phobia of the postman due to previous experiences. £18 is nothing really, however if it is unaffordable at the moment just phone and explain. You will find if you stay in contact with these company's they will be very reasonable, but they will keep at you if you don't pay.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Calvine said:


> Is your OH qualified to work with gas pipes/appliances...CORGI registered? Does the gas company know what you have done?


They know he has switched it off



Etienne said:


> I must be loosing the plot. Why change your companies if you have no intention of using gas :confused1:


OHs decision



MoggyBaby said:


> .
> 
> Frankly, the OP has chosen to make things as difficult as possible by not taking the simple, straightforward step of just asking her suppliers (either of them) to come out and officially cap the incoming pipe which would prevent any kind of charges regardless of supplier.
> 
> ...


See above



havoc said:


> It's an attitude which could cost the OP (or her boyfriend) dear. Just about everything you do these days involves a check of your credit record, even if you aren't going to use credit. For example, it's the first thing insurers look at reasoning that good credit risks are also likely to be good insurable risks. It affects everything, if you aren't refused it will affect the rates you pay. Those of you who do have two brain cells to create a spark of sense realise £18 is cheap compared with the increased costs on all sorts of things over the next few years. If you were offered the chance to buy into a special deal for £18 which would result in a substantial cut in the cost of your car insurance you'd jump at it wouldn't you?


We aren't ever going to get insurance



something ridiculous said:


> I haven't read this entire thread, but if you didn't want to pay it, then you should have had the supply disconnected or not signed up with a gas supplier with a standing charge. You agreed to this when choosing that supplier.
> N power will chase this payment and send debt collecting letters, followed by a bailiff if you still don't pay.
> I suggest that you just pay the bill.


You clearly haven't read, we did not agree to a standing charge, they did not have one when we signed up


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

How many pages?!?!?! :shocked:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> N power will chase this payment and send debt collecting letters, followed by a bailiff if you still don't pay.


Oh lord I'm going to have to go all serious again. Debt collectors are not bailiffs. Bailiffs are only involved once a judgement has been gained in court. Debt collectors are the scum of the earth and have no more right than I have to come to your house and demand money.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We aren't ever going to get insurance


BWAHAHAHAHA!!!

Don't come crying to us if you get your car/van seized if you have one, 
or you lose everything you own in the fireball when your shonky home-made gas capping goes up like the Tsar Bomba.

You are a troll. If not I guess there's no point trying to explain to you why you starting this thread was pointless, because....http://bellaescritor.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2013/05/sweetbrown.jpg


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

fierceabby said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Don't come crying to us if you get your car/van seized if you have one,
> or you lose everything you own in the fireball when your shonky home-made gas capping goes up like the Tsar Bomba.
> ...


I'm not a troll

And we can't drive so don't have a car


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> And we can't drive so don't have a car


And presumably you have no belongings, or any ambition to ever have any, so you don't ever intend to have home contents insurance?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

havoc said:


> And presumably you have no belongings, or any ambition to ever have any, so you don't ever intend to have home contents insurance?


We have belongings but won't have insurance


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

OMG... brickwall... face... BANG!!!

If you didnt want to pay the charge, then why have the gas supply in the first place? Should you not have told them straight away that you never want gas?

It REALLY IS NOT ROCKET SCIENCE!

And saying you don't care about your credit check, I can pretty much guarantee that it will effect you in some way at some point.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ginge2804 said:


> OMG... brickwall... face... BANG!!!
> 
> If you didnt want to pay the charge, then why have the gas supply in the first place? Should you not have told them straight away that you never want gas?
> 
> ...


How will it?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We have belongings but won't have insurance


Oh well..... at least if you ever get burgled we won't be subjected to you moaning about it on here as, with no insurance to replace your nicked PC, you won't be able to get on-line.

Every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> How will it?


How are you alive? Like - is breathing something you can actually manage? 'Cos the obvious - well, kind of isn't to you....


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by ginge2804
> 
> ...


anyone u have a contract with checks it... loans, credit cards, mobile contract,... your a fool if you have no home insurance to be honest, hope there's no flood/fire/damage done to your property!

You seem incredibly short sighted.

Still no explaination as to why you haven't asked them to cease supply to your property?

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

the above was aimed at tink btw... phone app doesn't do multi quotes well!!

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

And to be clear that ur rating probably will affect you.. internet providers sometimes check, and it can effect your energy tariff

Bad credit rating means you could pay £150 more for energy | This is Money

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

grumpy goby said:


> anyone u have a contract with checks it... loans, credit cards, mobile contract,... your a fool if you have no home insurance to be honest, hope there's no flood/fire/damage done to your property!
> 
> You seem incredibly short sighted.
> 
> ...


Already explained it, read back, it's the OHs decision and he doesn't want to get it capped unless this new company introduce a SC

I won't be getting loans or credit cards or a mobile contract


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> How will it?


It won't if you never intend to be or do anything worthwhile.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

havoc said:


> It won't if you never intend to be or do anything worthwhile.


Just as I thought, can't give examples lol


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Already explained it, read back, it's the OHs decision and he doesn't want to get it capped unless this new company introduce a SC
> 
> I won't be getting loans or credit cards or a mobile contract


am i too cautious?
i currently have
car insurance (with extra premium 'cause once, in 12 years i have had to put a pre-schooler in my car)
car breakdown insurance
house and contents insurance 
life insurance
health insurance
dog insurance
rabbit insurance
holiday insurance (if i ever save up enough to take a holiday)
mobile phone insurance - suppose thats foolish on a pay as you go £50 phone
think i will stop there.... no wonder i cant afford a holiday!

and i dont know if i am charged a standing charge on gas or not :crazy:


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Already explained it, read back, it's the OHs decision and he doesn't want to get it capped unless this new company introduce a SC I won't be getting loans or credit cards or a mobile contract


 I can almost promise you most suppliers will be introducing sc. When one does they stagger it through like they do energy rises. It effects your tariff if you have poor rating. Your being stubborn about it for stubborns sake. Credit rating effects nearly all your contracts. ( including internet providers!!)


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

grumpy goby said:


> I can almost promise you most suppliers will be introducing sc. When one does they stagger it through like they do energy rises. It effects your tariff if you have poor rating. Your being stubborn about it for stubborns sake. Credit rating effects nearly all your contracts. ( including internet providers!!)


Then we just put the ISP in my name then as the gas is in the OHs name


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't need to give an example as someone already did in an earlier post. You asked at the beginning what the consequences were and you've been told. It will leave you on the margins of modern society with little hope of self improvement. You don't care so you're happy to have a lousy credit rating. I think we've got that message, what more do you want?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> am i too cautious?
> i currently have
> car insurance (with extra premium 'cause once, in 12 years i have had to put a pre-schooler in my car)
> car breakdown insurance
> ...


I don't see the point in holiday insurance if you aren't on on holiday or phone insurance

But if you can afford those things and want them, why not


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Your clearly not interested in sensible advise.
But willing to wreck you bfs credit rating. Nice.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

grumpy goby said:


> Your clearly not interested in sensible advise.
> But willing to wreck you bfs credit rating. Nice.


Oh I'm sorry

But where did I say that not paying it was just my decision?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

You didn't but you certainly keen to agree with it and defend it tightly rather than try to talk sense into him.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

grumpy goby said:


> You didn't but you certainly keen to agree with it and defend it tightly rather than try to talk sense into him.


Because I have the same opinion as him


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope you have a mortgage already. Why ruin your credit rating for £18!?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

if you have he same opinion then as I said, your happy to let him ruin his raring for the sake of 18 quid which is frankly moronic.

It is likely to bite you in the arse and you will probably see another standing charge from your current provider as energy suppliers always follow suit.

If you can't be bothered between you to work that out be prepared to find yourself in the same position within a yr or so.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> I hope you have a mortgage already. Why ruin your credit rating for £18!?


Never getting a mortgage


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

grumpy goby said:


> if you have he same opinion then as I said, your happy to let him ruin his raring for the sake of 18 quid which is frankly moronic.
> 
> It is likely to bite you in the arse and you will probably see another standing charge from your current provider as energy suppliers always follow suit.
> 
> ...


Can you seriously not read?

If the new company do it he will get it capped


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

In the great scheme of things its not that important, if you dont want to pay then dont but if like the majority of people you pay your way in life then pay it.I do really think alot of your posts are put on here to get people at it,I for one take alot of it with a pinch of salt.:crazy:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Then we just put the ISP in my name then as the gas is in the OHs name


Wow, you have a very understanding OH! I'd be out the door pronto if my partner tried to lay my neck on the chopping block



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Can you seriously not read?
> 
> If the new company do it he will get it capped


Umm, maybe read back over the posts more carefully, you seem to have misunderstood quite a lot of peoples' posts.

Are you this obstreporous in RL? Would you ask GG if she couldn't read if she were in front of you instead of you safely behind a computer screen?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Wow, you have a very understanding OH! I'd be out the door quicker than you can say 'if my partner tried to lay my neck on the chopping block
> 
> Umm, maybe read back over the posts more carefully, you seem to have misunderstood quite a lot of peoples' posts.
> 
> Are you this obstreporous in RL? Would you ask GG if she couldn't read if she were in front of you instead of you safely behind a computer screen?


Me and my OH agree in this situation

And yes I would


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Me and my OH agree in this situation


Good - because when you live together your credit ratings are linked. 
It must be so liberating to go through life having absolutely no concern for being morally upstanding or having any pride or decorum - or preparing for the inevitable problems that crop up in life. 
It is ghastly in reality but if you are oblivious then hey - at least your happy in the right here right now. Wonder how happy you'll be when it all comes back to bite you on the bum.

No insurances, no bills to pay, crap credit rating, screw up your partners credit rating, struggle with the complexity of the concept of 'actions and consequences' - you sound like a right catch for your other half...


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Can you seriously not read?
> 
> If the new company do it he will get it capped


I was posting from a phone (as you could see) so havent searched the whole thread for this comment. If its true I apologise for that particular part and hope you havent signed up for a 12m contract as they probably wont switch it off til thats been upheld. Some energy suppliers are rolling month by month but thats your grief.

Yes I can read, otherwise I probably wouldnt have the job I have (or be on a forum...)

Your post doesnt really cover the non payment part of my post - your credit rating will still be f'd. Or at least his will be.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

fierceabby said:


> Good - because when you live together your credit ratings are linked.
> It must be so liberating to go through life having absolutely no concern for being morally upstanding or having any pride or decorum - or preparing for the inevitable problems that crop up in life.
> It is ghastly in reality but if you are oblivious then hey - at least your happy in the right here right now. Wonder how happy you'll be when it all comes back to bite you on the bum.
> 
> No insurances, no bills to pay, crap credit rating, screw up your partners credit rating, struggle with the complexity of the concept of 'actions and consequences' - you sound like a right catch for your other half...


Bless you, trying to be insulting :biggrin5:

Inevitable problems?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

You ever been on Jeremy Kyle ???


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> You ever been on Jeremy Kyle ???


No........


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Bless you, trying to be insulting :biggrin5:
> 
> Inevitable problems?


Yes. In life, things happen. All the time - people are born, people die, time passes, weather happens, things grow, planets orbit the sun, communities exist, life cycles, physics and science all have a part to play - the list of eventualities is endless. Inevitably - that means 'for certain' some of these 'happenings' are good. Some are not. Things that are not good, are sometimes called incidents, or issues or problems.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

fierceabby said:


> Yes. In life, things happen. All the time - people are born, people die, time passes, weather happens, things grow, planets orbit the sun, communities exist, life cycles, physics and science all have a part to play - the list of eventualities is endless. Inevitably - that means 'for certain' some of these 'happenings' are good. Some are not. Things that are not good, are sometimes called incidents, or issues or problems.


Not all things are inevatible

Things like fires, floods, burglary aren't


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Not all things are inevatible
> 
> Things like fires, floods, burglary aren't


Good news for the 19 Arizona Fire fighters! 
Oh wait......


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

fierceabby said:


> Good news for the 19 Arizona Fire fighters!
> Oh wait......


Oh come on


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

fierceabby said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Don't come crying to us if you get your car/van seized if you have one,
> or you lose everything you own in the fireball when your shonky home-made gas capping goes up like the Tsar Bomba.
> ...


Have to say, I don't have any insurance, I think its all a load of tosh, and they don't pay up when something does go wrong! I rented though and all the stuff in the house if it where to get stolen then it would be of much value.

I think car insurance is a rip off, all the cars I have had have cost more than the car is worth. I was was paying £80 a month on a Hyundai Accent that was 15 years old... worth £400


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Have to say, I don't have any insurance, I think its all a load of tosh, and they don't pay up when something does go wrong! I rented though and all the stuff in the house if it where to get stolen then it would be of much value.
> 
> I think car insurance is a rip off, all the cars I have had have cost more than the car is worth. I was was paying £80 a month on a Hyundai Accent that was 15 years old... worth £400


Well ours, certainly did - £700 policy paid for £12500 of damage on our car - and the premium even went down when it renewed....but horses for courses.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Your saying your never getting a mortgage?
So your renting then? As this can be effected by poor credit rating...


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

If you and your partner are both to ignorant to know the importance of paying your bills and paying your insurance then please don't ever have children. 

I'm 23, I've lived independent since 17. I have house insurance, pet insurance, I pay my bills and my husband pays his taxes. 

Grow up! All the threads I read from you are very lazy and "I don't want to", well tough! Pay your bills, act your age or you WILL end up in big trouble one day.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ginge2804 said:


> Your saying your never getting a mortgage?
> So your renting then? As this can be effected by poor credit rating...


We live in a council flat


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> If you and your partner are both to ignorant to know the importance of paying your bills and paying your insurance then please don't ever have children.
> 
> I'm 23, I've lived independent since 17. I have house insurance, pet insurance, I pay my bills and my husband pays his taxes.
> 
> Grow up! All the threads I read from you are very lazy and "I don't want to", well tough! Pay your bills, act your age or you WILL end up in big trouble one day.


Wow, insulting me just because I don't want bloody insurance

Get a grip! Not everyone has it you know


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We live in a council flat


Oh, so the council pay for you to live in your home, and you also won't pay your bills?

Wow, do you want anything else for free?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ginge2804 said:


> Oh, so the council pay for you to live in your home, and you also won't pay your bills?
> 
> Wow, do you want anything else for free?


No, we pay part of our rent and we do pay our bills thanks


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

ginge2804 said:


> Oh, so the council pay for you to live in your home, and you also won't pay your bills?
> 
> Wow, do you want anything else for free?


I'm guessing, their bills are paid for out of some form of benefits.

Kind of puts me in mind of the recent series where someone went out and bought the latest 3D 42" television and paid for it over a couple of years. Their excuse, people who have a job can pay for it outright, where as people like them have to pay more because they can't afford to pay for it outright. Hmm, so who was it who was paying for that tele?? That's right, the tax payer!!


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No, we pay part of our rent and we do pay our bills thanks


But you won't pay the £18, which is essentially a bill..


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

ginge2804 said:


> But you won't pay the £18, which is essentially a bill..


Lost cause, asks for advice, ignores it from the first page...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm guessing, their bills are paid for out of some form of benefits.
> 
> Kind of puts me in mind of the recent series where someone went out and bought the latest 3D 42" television and paid for it over a couple of years. Their excuse, people who have a job can pay for it outright, where as people like them have to pay more because they can't afford to pay for it outright. Hmm, so who was it who was paying for that tele?? That's right, the tax payer!!


We work, they didn't on that program



ginge2804 said:


> But you won't pay the £18, which is essentially a bill..


No


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

why don't you all stop replying to the thread and let it fall down the page and eventually out of sight? the op isn't going to take the advice, she's been told everything she needs to know to make a decision, any problems that come because of it aren't going to effect anyone but her and her oh so let them get on with it, no point everyone getting wound up, it's Friday, ladies go pour yourselves a glass of wine gentlemen go pour yourself a nice cold beer and relax


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

21 pages of complete and utter shite.

Maybe this is the 'male friend' grumpygoby was talking about


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> 21 pages of complete and utter shite.
> 
> Maybe this is the 'male friend' grumpygoby was talking about


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG all these pages over 18 quid.....jeeeez.....only Tink could be arsed to even open a thread re such a piddling insignificant bucket of nothingness *smh* :crazy:


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> 21 pages of complete and utter shite.
> 
> Maybe this is the 'male friend' grumpygoby was talking about


Lol no its not!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

chichi said:


> OMG all these pages over 18 quid.....jeeeez.....only Tink could be arsed to even open a thread re such a piddling insignificant bucket of nothingness *smh* :crazy:


How about we have a forum whipround and everyone who has had the joy of posting on this thread donates a couple of pence until we get to £18?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

jon bda said:


> How about we have a forum whipround and everyone who has had the joy of posting on this thread donates a couple of pence until we get to £18?


jon you do come up with some good ideas not!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

jon bda said:


> How about we have a forum whipround and everyone who has had the joy of posting on this thread donates a couple of pence until we get to £18?


She only pays part of her rent, I already go to work to contribute towards her bills thanks :yesnod:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

jon bda said:


> How about we have a forum whipround and everyone who has had the joy of posting on this thread donates a couple of pence until we get to £18?


On yer bike. If it was a deserving case then perhaps


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> She only pays part of her rent, I already go to work to contribute towards her bills thanks :yesnod:


Lmao....you put it so much better than I was going to :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Have you no heart towards the 'needy' members?
:lol:


----------

